

Mountain View startup PayNearMe brings e-commerce to the 'under-banked' - japanesesandman
http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_19413263

======
patio11
When I was reading it I thought "Hmm, this reminds me of somebody", then I
realized it is _exactly_ who it reminded me of: Kwedit, post a pivot and name
change.

That makes me optimistic for their long-term prospects and pessimistic for my
dreams of Kweddit default swaps.

~~~
nivertech
[http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/03/kwedit-launches-the-
first-c...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/03/kwedit-launches-the-first-
completely-unreliable-payment-network/)

notice crunchbase profile at the bottom of the page

